# Priority service for spouse visa: where to send



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

We're applying for my husband's spouse visa (he's a US citizen, I'm British, and we currently live in the US).

He's doing his biometrics on Monday and then I'm going to send everything off using the priority service. 

I know I've read on this forum that I should be sending everything to New York, but the information on the UKBA and Worldbridge sites is a bit confusing.

Worldbridge says:
Settlement priority service.....This service is available at the UK Border Agency in New York. 

But it also says:

You should mail the documents indicated on the Applying for a UK visa page on the UK Border Agency website to the relevant UK Border Agency mailing address. 

And then, UKBA site says:
If you are applying for settlement you must send your application to our visa processing office in Sheffield, United Kingdom. 

Just want to confirm that for priority service for spouse visas, this is the correct address:

UK Visas and Immigration,
British Consulate-General,
845 Third Avenue,
New York,
NY, 10022,
USA

Thank you!! So sorry if this has been covered before but panic is starting to set in...

Kate


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kate,

As far as I know, all US applications are sent to the consulate in NYC at the address you've listed. Be sure to include a paid return envelope/packaging for the return of your documentation.

A note on Priority Processing:
1. Purchase this from WorldBridge on the day you're ready to mail your package. It has to be mailed the same day. Print out receipt!
2. Be sure to include the documents from the biometric appointment, and place the priority receipt on the top of the paperwork stack.
3. Follow the envelope-labeling instructions very carefully so your package will be sure to be placed in the Priority queue.

Good luck!
Laurel
1.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Laurel!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait until someone who has applied for priority very recently (since the switch to Sheffield for processing) to confirm the procedure. UKBA page and WorldBridge site have conflicting info.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Good idea! Thanks Joppa.

Please, if anybody has very recently used priority processing, can they confirm the address?

Thank you!


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

I used the priority service for my spouse visa application from the US. Here is my timeline:

Thursday, 23 May 2013: Paid Priority fee online

Friday, 24 May 2013: Mailed documents to UKBA New York (at the address you have above)

Wednesday, 29 May 2013: Documents arrived at UKBA New York (Memorial Day weekend messed up my 2 day shipping)

Monday, 3 June 2013: Email:"Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency in Sheffield, UK and is currently being processed. Priority service: Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of non-priority applications…"

Thursday, 6 June 2013: Email: "A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

I have been tracking my package and it should arrive on Monday. Note that I paid for my priority the day before I mailed off the documents, and my application was still assessed as priority. While I think that it is still a good idea to pay for priority the day the documents are mailed off, it's apparently not an absolute requirement. My priority receipt was the second document in my stack and I indicated this on the outside of my shipping box right under where I wrote PRIORITY APPLICATION in big red letters.

One note on the return envelope. I did not include a pre-paid envelope but rather included a FedEx shipping label that was filled out with my FedEx account number on it, so that all they would have to do is stick the label on the envelope with my documents in it and I would be charged when it was mailed back. They did not do this; they instead shipped it UPS and presumably paid for it out of the application fee. I do not recommend omitting the return envelope, but maybe see if you can do what I did and not actually pay for it up front in the event that they don't use it and your $50 goes to waste.

And don't panic! Everything will be fine; just triple check everything, mail it off, and find a way to distract yourself while you're waiting


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the detailed reply—really helpful and reassuring


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

nkb535 said:


> I used the priority service for my spouse visa application from the US. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Thursday, 23 May 2013: Paid Priority fee online
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say good luck for Monday! X


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm the original poster. When posted my question, I also sent an email to Worldbridge asking them the same thing. Just got a reply back from them:

"If you purchase settlemetn priority service before submittig your documentation, you will send the priority service receipt along with the rest of the documentation to the Sheffield office."

This does seem to contradict what others have said, although clearly (per other posters) if you send documents to New York, they do send them on to Sheffield.

So I think I'll send to Sheffield. Or New York


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Just found this on UKBA site*



Katevm said:


> I'm the original poster. When posted my question, I also sent an email to Worldbridge asking them the same thing. Just got a reply back from them:
> 
> "If you purchase settlemetn priority service before submittig your documentation, you will send the priority service receipt along with the rest of the documentation to the Sheffield office."
> 
> ...


Regarding change in where to send applications this is the webpage: UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA

" Settlement applications

If you are applying for settlement you must send your application to our visa processing office in Sheffield, United Kingdom. Once we have made a decision on your application, your passport and supporting documents will be sent back to you. You must send your visa application to:
UK Visas and Immigration,
International Operations and Visa,
6 Millsands,
Sheffield,
S3 8NH,
United Kingdom"

And about the return of documents (on same webpage):

"provide a shipping label, waybill or self-addressed envelope for use when returning your package to you and provide appropriate packaging for the return of your package (for more information please see our return of documents page)."

I'm sure glad you asked about this. I had no idea that they had changed it. I wonder if it will speed up the processing any? This forum is a life-saver. I don't apply until the beginning of August and am still nervous about getting it right!!

Good luck!
Laurel


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi folks.

This is my first post. Katevm - my wife and I are in a similar situation, except that my wife is American and currently in the States whilst I am a British citizen living in the UK. After doing some digging, it would appear that for a while, the process was you send all Settlement Priority apps to the New York hub, who would then forward them to Sheffield (I think). HOWEVER, it seems that this may have recently changed, so that you send all Priority Settlement docs directly to Sheffield.

BUT, I'm not 100% certain about this. My wife and I have been apart for way too long now. Although it appears that the New York hub DO forward misdirected applications to Sheffield, this would add a couple of weeks to the processing time, and we (and most other applicants) wouldn't want to add any more days to the process than is absolutely necessary.

So can anyone please help clarify this for us? My wife has her biometrics appointment on Friday, and we were hoping to send the application (with Priority Settlement) off immediately afterwards. But we want to make sure that we send it to the correct address, so that we can finally be together sooner rather than later.

Any help would be appreciated. BTW, it's so comforting to be amongst other people in a similar situation to us 

Thanks
Lee.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

I know, it is confusing. 

In an email that I received from them, Worldbridge definitely said to send to Sheffield, so that's what I did (yesterday). I'll let you know what kind of confirmation I get from UKBA. Package is due to arrive there Thursday.

One issue I did encounter is that both UPS and FedEx said I could NOT pre-pay a waybill from the UK to the US. In the end, I just put my credit card number on the FedEx form. So we'll have to see how well that works (or if indeed it works at all).

Kate


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All settlement applications now made in US have to be sent to Sheffield, both priority and non-priority. If you send to NYC, they will for a short while send it on to Sheffield but they may stop doing this soon. Those who use NY-based visa agents registered with UKBA get their agent to submit by hand at UKBA located within British consulate general.


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank-you so much for the quick reply, Kate.

The whole waybill thing has us completely perplexed, too. I called the UKBA in London today, and they said that if my wife in Atlanta speaks to a courier service there, then they are "bound" to be able to sort something out. Clearly it's not that straightforward, but I'm not in the slightest bit surprised. Did you enclose a return envelope or packaging? I really can't believe how disorganized the whole process is!

Well either way, I'll keep you posted on our progress here. And thanks again for responding so quickly 

Lee.


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Joppa. It's good to hear that we are on the right track. If you have any suggestions regarding the return of documents, then that would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Lee.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I did enclose a return envelope. I just paper-clipped the FedEx way bill to it. I put the Sheffield address as the sender and my husband as the recipient and wrote my credit card number in the space provided. I'm not overly hopeful...

I don't think we'll know if it works in time for you (LeeP) to make a decision, so sorry...


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Kate!

No need to apologise - we're all in the same boat here 

It sounds like you've done everything you possibly can, although your uncertainty is totally understandable given how ridiculous the whole process is. I've spent some time looking around this forum, and I came across a case where the sender used a similar "return document" approach to you (they just put their FedEx account number on the form) and Sheffield returned their supporting docs and successful visa form via UPS to the States... and paid for it! So I'm sure it will be fine.

I think the problem is that they don't want to let any of us speak to the people who actually deal with the applications. As a result, we have to speak to Worldbridge (who just copy and paste sections from the UKBA website when you email them) or the UKBA call centre in London (who promise you call backs that never happen). BUT, it seems as though once the documents have been received in Sheffield, the process runs pretty smoothly and they even email you with regular updates.

Anyways, it's getting late here so I'm shooting off. I'll keep you posted on any new info on our end, and once again - thank you for messaging back so quickly. We're all in this together, after all 

Lee.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Confirming that priority spouse visa applications should be sent directly to Sheffield 

My husband's visa application arrived there today. He received this email:


Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed. 

Priority Service: 

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. 
Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times. 

You will receive a further e-mail advising you of -

The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. 

We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com <http://www.visainfoservices.com> 

Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section.


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the update Katevm! It's good to know that Sheffield is definitely the correct place, and I'm glad to hear that your husband's application made it there safely. The UBKA and Worldbridge really do need to update all the relevant sections of their website...

My wife has her biometrics appointment tomorrow and will be sending her docs immediately afterwards. I'm so nervous! After all these months of gathering documents and preparing the application, it feels strange that we will finally be sending it for processing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When you successfully get your visa and are asked to complete evaluation, state clearly the need to update the information given on UKBA US and WorldBridge site to eliminate ambiguity and misleading instructions.
Or you can send an email to UKBA in US under Contact.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I will. 

The UKBA site clearly states that documents should be sent to Sheffield. So I think it's mainly the Worldbridge site that creates confusion, as they say (of priority service):

"This service is available at the UK Border Agency in New York." Which it isn't.

But then the UKBA site also says:

"You must provide a completed pre-paid return shipping waybill and appropriate packaging (i,e. mailing envelope from the company you have purchased your waybill from) for the safe return of your personal documents."

As I found out from both UPS and FedEx, you can't prepay an international (from UK to US) waybill.

Sigh.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Also there is a confusing information about how NY-based visa agents can personally submit your documents at NY UKBA. I'm sure they can but does that mean you can still submit by mail/courier to NY?


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

So my wife (who is in the States) sent all the documents to Sheffield today, and this is how we tried to deal with the whole "return documents" fiasco.

My wife tried purchasing a return service online, but the US UPS website wouldn't let her do this. So I set up an account on the UK UPS website, and tried to purchase a return service from Sheffield. Initially they would not allow me to do this, so I just purchased a "standard" shipping service (ie. I entered my details as if it was a single shipment from Sheffield to the States), and this allowed me to print off the relevant docs.

They did not email this to me, so I had to select the "print to pdf" option (there are usually similar options to choose from, although they aren't always pdf). I then emailed this to my wife. There were two key docs: the shipping label and the invoice. I saved them both and then emailed them to my wife, who printed them off and included them with our app.

Incidentally, if anyone who is reading this did not take these (or similar) steps, I have done a lot of reading around this forum. And it seems as though the UKBA in Sheffield just return forms via their own UPS service regardless of how you send it! Happy days.


----------



## Zanik (Apr 27, 2013)

On may the 7th from Ottawa Canada I sent the documents off as per the world ridge for priority to New York and received the email that they arrived there. I'm wondering what is taking so long. Does that mean they sent it to Sheffield or kept it in New York.

I'm still waiting on a decision. I was refused my first visa one month earlier.


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

I called Worldbridge as I had the same question and they told me to mail it to Sheffield and that it would come back from Sheffield.


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Interim status update on my husband's visa and the whole "where to send docs" issue.

He received an email this morning at 8:00am UK time saying that a decision on his application had been reached (alarmingly quickly? They received our documentation only last Thursday afternoon and today is Monday).

I had included a FedEx waybill with my credit card number for return of docs but the email from Sheffield said that this was "insufficient". They asked that we supply them with a FedEx account number which we have now done. (We didn't have an account but it took only a couple of minutes to set one up).

Bottom line, FedEx waybill plus credit card number is not good enough for return of docs 

Kate


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Think Positive!*



Katevm said:


> Interim status update on my husband's visa and the whole "where to send docs" issue.
> 
> He received an email this morning at 8:00am UK time saying that a decision on his application had been reached (alarmingly quickly? They received our documentation only last Thursday afternoon and today is Monday).
> 
> ...


If his application was pretty straightforward, that is excellent news....maybe they are just getting faster in the processing. Will be anxious to hear your news. Hoping it will be the best.


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Katevm said:


> Interim status update on my husband's visa and the whole "where to send docs" issue.
> 
> He received an email this morning at 8:00am UK time saying that a decision on his application had been reached (alarmingly quickly? They received our documentation only last Thursday afternoon and today is Monday).
> 
> ...


Hi Kate,

Did you create your fedex account in the UK or US? Cant believe how difficult this whole return documents thing is - ridiculous!!

Thanks


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Set it up in the US (where I am at the moment). Search for "new customer center" on the website. Hope that helps!

Kate


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

Hiya
I just started a thread asking about this, glad to see i am not the only one that has been struggling with this. 
So if we just provide a fedex account number with a note saying to "use this account to return the documents" that should do the trick? (as long as we have a debit/ credit card linked to the account)


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Stann said:


> Hi Kate,
> Cant believe how difficult this whole return documents thing is - ridiculous!!
> 
> Thanks


Especially considering the financial investment involved - about $1,400 for the application and then the extra $300 if you use the Priority Processing. You would think they would either include it, or at least have some easier method.

Oh well, just another hoop to jump through so we'll do it.


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what will happen if the application and documents are sent to the NYC address rather than Sheffield?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So far, they have been transferred to Sheffield by UKBA, but one wonders how long it will continue. Surely there will come a time when all such applications are returned to sender with a note that it should be sent to Sheffield direct.


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Joppa, my wife sent hers to NYC so I'm hoping they forward it on to the Sheffield office. Just wonder how long that will take if they do.

I truly hope it doesn't get sent back to her as that could potentially cause a problem with the biometrics.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty fast, within a day or so. Since those applying through NY-based visa agents have their documents personally submitted at NY consulate, there is a regular freight traffic between the two.


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's good to know, thanks as always!


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

After setting up the FedEx account, Sheffield sent out all our documents on Tuesday. We recieved them today (Thursday) along with my husband's spouse visa


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Congratulations!*



Katevm said:


> After setting up the FedEx account, Sheffield sent out all our documents on Tuesday. We recieved them today (Thursday) along with my husband's spouse visa


HOORAY!!! That is excellent news. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Now he can go pack and get on with your lives together. Many blessings to you both.

Laurel


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Laurel! You're very kind.

Actually, we are still both in the US so I'll be doing all the packing ;-)

Good luck with your application!


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats awesome, congrats Kate xx :clap2:

We sent off my husbands stuff today, purchased the priority service, set up the fedex account as you advised, sent it international priority fedex and was able to provide the pre-paid label / envelope for the return shipment from Sheffield back to the US by the same method.

Relieved its done, although we have been collecting documents for a while now it was still very stressful pulling it all together in the last 48 hours so glad that's over but still nervous for the outcome :fingerscrossed:

Stann


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

Stann said:


> Thats awesome, congrats Kate xx :clap2:
> 
> We sent off my husbands stuff today, purchased the priority service, set up the fedex account as you advised, sent it international priority fedex and was able to provide the pre-paid label / envelope for the return shipment from Sheffield back to the US by the same method.
> 
> ...


We sent ours via the same method (fed ex) after the advice given on here. It went on Tuesday and should be delivered today. We were refused the first time beacuse i had not done any research and sent a poor amount of evidence. This time i have read the appendix FM-SE everyday as well as living on this forum to make sure everything was correct. We paid for priority service, I know we will have to wait longer than most because of the refusal (prepared myself for 9 weeks, secrectly hope it's more like 3. lol) but it's all i can think about. 

Like you said Stann just so nervous about the outcome. Good luck to you and everyone else awaiting a decision and congrtas to those who have been successful. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

rafafire said:


> We sent ours via the same method (fed ex) after the advice given on here. It went on Tuesday and should be delivered today. We were refused the first time beacuse i had not done any research and sent a poor amount of evidence. This time i have read the appendix FM-SE everyday as well as living on this forum to make sure everything was correct. We paid for priority service, I know we will have to wait longer than most because of the refusal (prepared myself for 9 weeks, secrectly hope it's more like 3. lol) but it's all i can think about.
> 
> Like you said Stann just so nervous about the outcome. Good luck to you and everyone else awaiting a decision and congrtas to those who have been successful.
> :fingerscrossed:


I know this process totally consumes you doesn't it!! I keep checking my Fedex tracking number like a crazy person, I think I will be stressed until the day I land in the UK with hubby and then pick my cat up from the animal processing centre at Heathrow. thats the next project on my list, cats immigration! :loco:


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

Stann said:


> I know this process totally consumes you doesn't it!! I keep checking my Fedex tracking number like a crazy person, I think I will be stressed until the day I land in the UK with hubby and then pick my cat up from the animal processing centre at Heathrow. thats the next project on my list, cats immigration! :loco:


My wife's dog is next thing we will have to sort out. She has a mini terrier, aka the rat. I will create a separate link for that when the time comes, but if you could message me any details you have on how to get started that would be greatly appreciated.


Rafa


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

rafafire said:


> My wife's dog is next thing we will have to sort out. She has a mini terrier, aka the rat. I will create a separate link for that when the time comes, but if you could message me any details you have on how to get started that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Rafa


Basically its a lot easier now the animal does not have to go into quarantine as thanks to technology they just scan the animlas micro chip in the UK and can match this up with its vaccination records / bloodwork.

Still a bit stressful tho preparing all the records and having them signed off by the correct authority overseas that the UK will approve of.

Here is the info: https://www.gov.uk/bringing-food-animals-plants-into-uk

The only scary thing for me is that the UK is the only country in Europe that does not let your animal fly in the cabin with you so they have to go in the hold. My cat is very small (8lbs) so she could deffo fit in her carrier under the seat in front but they just wont allow it. I'm worried about her in the cabin as she is 12 but Virgin seem to have a good system where the animal section of the hold is temp controlled just like the cabin. We are going with them as they have been very helpful and have this whole section dedicated to it: 

Flying with Pets | Travelling with Pets | Virgin Atlantic | Virgin Atlantic

However it is expensive $600 airfare and £300 processing at Heathrow!


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

Stann said:


> Basically its a lot easier now the animal does not have to go into quarantine as thanks to technology they just scan the animlas micro chip in the UK and can match this up with its vaccination records / bloodwork.
> 
> Still a bit stressful tho preparing all the records and having them signed off by the correct authority overseas that the UK will approve of.
> 
> ...


Brilliant info thanks. Will look further into it once the human part is sorted lol. We can' t leave lil Riley behind he is attached to my wife too much. Thanks again


----------



## relj19 (Jun 22, 2013)

*UPS Account*

Hi All,

I just sent mine directly to Sheffield a few days ago. When I went to UPS to ship, they told me that for a way-bill to work on the way back for return documents that I needed a UPS account number to list on the form. So I went back home and went online and then made a new UPS account in a few minutes. I then went back to UPS and was able to put this account number on the way-bill (for there and back) and they will charge me based on how much the packages costs to that new account. It is also nice because I can now track it on my ups account page online. This might be a good solution for some. I will let you know if it works out! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Kate, I am so happy for you both! Congratulations x


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

LeeP said:


> Kate, I am so happy for you both! Congratulations x


Thank you so much!


----------



## skhan86 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Uk or US postage*

Hi all,

To quickly jump in here, We have submitted my fiance's online application and I wanted to ask whether it would make sense for him to send his documents to me for me to then send on to Sheffield or if I should send him all my paperwork for him to send to Sheffield? He has his biometrics on Monday and we will probably apply for priority service so just want to know what would be best?

thank you!
Saira


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi folks! Just letting you know that my wife received her visa this morning, so paying for UPS return postage online worked a treat! We're so happy and relieved... I can't even put it into words!

And Saira, sorry if this is a bit late, but all documents should be sent from the applicant's own country. So if you're husband is American and applying from the States, then you should send him your documents for him to include with his application.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Congratulations!*



LeeP said:


> Hi folks! Just letting you know that my wife received her visa this morning, so paying for UPS return postage online worked a treat! We're so happy and relieved... I can't even put it into words!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Many happy days ahead for you both and lots of well wishes. 
lane: Smooth travels so you can be together again soon.

Laurel


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Many happy days ahead for you both and lots of well wishes.
> lane: Smooth travels so you can be together again soon.
> ...


Thanks Laurel - that's very kind of you. I understand that you will be applying soon? If that's the case, then I wish you both all the best for the future


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats Lee, very happy for you. 

They received my hubbys docs on Mon June 24th, they sent us the processing email the next day so that's a week tomorrow. We lived in the UK before for a couple of years back in 2007 so I'm not sure if this will slow his application down or speed it up! We paid for priority so hopefully it wont be too much longer. 

I'm going a bit bonkers with the anxiety and cant really focus on any other parts of our move such as the cats paperwork and moving our stuff until we get his visa in hand! !:crazy:


----------



## LeeP (Jun 12, 2013)

Stann said:


> Congrats Lee, very happy for you.
> 
> They received my hubbys docs on Mon June 24th, they sent us the processing email the next day so that's a week tomorrow. We lived in the UK before for a couple of years back in 2007 so I'm not sure if this will slow his application down or speed it up! We paid for priority so hopefully it wont be too much longer.
> 
> I'm going a bit bonkers with the anxiety and cant really focus on any other parts of our move such as the cats paperwork and moving our stuff until we get his visa in hand! !:crazy:


I know exactly what you mean. My productivity at work has plummeted over the last couple of weeks! If you paid priority then you should be looking at a fairly speedy turnaround. A quick look through the visa timeline thread should give you a rough idea of what to expect.

Well, try to keep yourself busy and occupied. I found that really helped with my application anxiety. You've done all the hard work in putting the application together, so I'm sure you will find out sooner rather than later. Keep us posted!


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the 'decision has been made' email today. We sent a pre paid fedex label for international priority so hopefully will have it by end of week.

Is there anyway to find out the decision before or do we just have to wait on the package coming?

Thanks everyone


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

Stann said:


> Got the 'decision has been made' email today. We sent a pre paid fedex label for international priority so hopefully will have it by end of week.
> 
> Is there anyway to find out the decision before or do we just have to wait on the package coming?
> 
> Thanks everyone


I've read that people have responded to the 'email' and gotten a direct answer to whether or not the visa was accepted.

Did you do the housing inspection in the end?


----------



## iamwest24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks all for your contributions. I would have passed out from stress without this website over the last few months.

I am cutting in slightly off topic, but the OP seems to be in a perfectly similar situation to myself.

We have established the ambiguity with the address of the processing hub...

But I am struggling to assure myself of the definition of the word 'settlement' in this type of application.

For a spouse to enter the UK, for the initial 2.5 year visa. Is this classed as a 'settlement' visa?

I keep reading on various conflicting websites that the applicant needs to have completed both visas across 5 years, in order to apply for a 'settlement' visa.

What does this word really mean?!

p.s. I just spent £951.00... I really hope it was the right one.

Chris


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's called 'settlement' visa to distinguish from other types, because it can potentially lead to settlement (after 5 years in UK with one renewal in the middle). The word 'settlement' strictly speaking refers to a status of permanent residence (AKA green card), so to apply for settlement means you are asking to be allowed to stay in UK indefinitely with all restrictions lifted.


----------



## iamwest24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you Joppa, your quick reply is very much appreciated.

To clarify, my American wife can apply for her 1st UK visa under the category of Settlement, type 'Wife'.

Based on that, my blood pressure can return to normal.

When my wife joins me in the UK (assuming all goes well) we will be glad to list our experience and process on this forum for others to read. 

It has truly been invaluable.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

RedCello said:


> I've read that people have responded to the 'email' and gotten a direct answer to whether or not the visa was accepted.
> 
> Did you do the housing inspection in the end?


HI, we tried to respond to the email but no one got back to us which of course was worrying as every little thing in this ridiculous process is worrying!

No we did not get the housing inspection. My mum owns the house so she provided mortgage docs that proves this and council tax bill that proves she is the only resident (she was getting the single person council tax discount).

We have been tracking the package via Fedex since they sent us the email and we go it today - approved! YAAAAYYYY 

So, so happy! Thank you for everyone's help, advice and support and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats Stann! So exciting! Would you mind walking through exactly how you handled everything with FedEx? I'm still a bit confused with how to do it all (ie: did you set up your account online or in a store? do you ship from a fedex store? did you request to have signatures required upon delivery? and what exactly did you purchase, so to speak, and at what point in the application process?). Thanks!


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

VisaVivs said:


> Yay! Congrats Stann! So exciting! Would you mind walking through exactly how you handled everything with FedEx? I'm still a bit confused with how to do it all (ie: did you set up your account online or in a store? do you ship from a fedex store? did you request to have signatures required upon delivery? and what exactly did you purchase, so to speak, and at what point in the application process?). Thanks!


Thanks V, I opened the Fedex account online about a week before we sent the packet. Here is the link Account Options

All you need is a credit card to back up your account. Then, when ready to ship I input all the info to ship the package from myself to Sheffield through my online Fedex account and then you can choose which service you want to ship it (ie how fast) and it will give you an estimate of cost. We sent it International first which cost about $90 (USD) and took 2 business days to get there and included a signature. This process is not a stage of your UK application - you have to do all this yourself. 

You print out the shipping label from your home printer. You can either have Fedex pick up from you or you can drop it off at a local drop box / office. I live near a Fedex office so when I dropped the package off I used one of those clear plastic sticky wallet thingies that sticks it to the outside of the envelope but Im sure you could just use tape if you were having them pick it up from you.

Inside the package I enclosed another envelope for the return of my docs and I processed another shipping label from Sheffield back to myself, printed it out at home and stuck it to the envelope using aforementioned sticky thingie from Fedex office. I used the same service (Fedex international First) for the return.

Sheffield used my envelope with shipping label completely as it was and were nice enough to remind me of the tracking number when they sent me my 'auto' email. I had kept a note of it when I sent my package but this was nice of them.

I just kept tracking the package through the Fedex website over the last couple of days. I think the return will also be about $90 (my bank acc has not been billed yet). I have been very impressed with Fedex, the package left Sheffield at 2pm Wed and arrived at 8am Friday and that's with Thursday being a holiday in the US. 

Hope that helps! Any more questions please ask x


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

So on the link you sent, did you chose the "If you ship rarely" account option? And for the return label, do they not charge you for it till it's used? Thanks so much for your help! Definitely a lot clearer now


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

VisaVivs said:


> So on the link you sent, did you chose the "If you ship rarely" account option? And for the return label, do they not charge you for it till it's used? Thanks so much for your help! Definitely a lot clearer now


No I clicked on 'if you ship regularly' because I wanted to open a proper account.

I think they charge when you use it (or a couple of days after), that's what happened on the outgoing shipment and they have not yet charged me for the incoming shipment but only just got that today


----------



## rpsharman (Nov 3, 2013)

Since there is no clear information on the application itself, I called WorldBridge at $3/min to have them reassure me we're supposed the application to Sheffield.

Even if you send it to New York and it's forwarded to Sheffield, you're supposed to include a return pre-paid courier envelope. If that's pre-paid form New York, how will they send it back from Sheffield?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Not sure but I have read on another forum that they are returning applications wrongly sent to New York to the applicant, rather than forwarding them to Sheffield.


----------



## jenmartin (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that it's held in consensus on the forum to submit all settlement applications to Sheffield, however once I submitted my online application for 'Settlement Wife' - a confirmation email stated:

"If you are in the United States of America, Australia or New Zealand you must send these documents to the visa issuing office shown on your printed application form. No personal callers will be admitted to the visa office location and your application will not be accepted at any other location. Failure to submit the required documents will result in a delay and/or lead to the refusal of your application."

And the Issuing office listed on my application form was the British Consulate General New York. Please any advice?


----------



## rpsharman (Nov 3, 2013)

I called WorldBridge. They insisted Sheffield. It's where I sent it, and my application went through. Got my wife's visa today. I too questioned the "New York" aspect on the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Technically the visa issuing office for US applicants (and some others) is still NY Consulate General, but the actual processing is done in Sheffield and that's where you need to send your application dossiers.


----------



## jenmartin (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for the reassurance


----------



## Jon_K (May 22, 2014)

How I wish I had found this thread a week ago!

My American wife and I (UK citizen) were confounded by this New York/Sheffield issue as it seems so many others were.

After the online part of our application said send to New York, our VFS priority service only had New York as an option in its drop-down menu (despite paying the higher "settlement" price) and various parts of the UK gov website seemed to suggest our spousal visa was "NOT" a settlement visa (particularly the end of our Visa instructions join-family-in-uk/extend-your-visa where it says you can apply to "settle" only towards the end of the visa which we are currently applying for, therefore what we are currently applying for couldn't possibly be an application to settle... you would think!) 

we decided to send to New York...

Having the application signed for in New York on the 15th May and receiving no email confirming that the application is being processed, and judging from all the experiences on this site I now suspect the application has simply been forwarded to Sheffield... 

My question to the good people of expatforum is how much does this typically delay your application? If we'd as fast as possible shipped it to Sheffield, would things be coming along a lot faster? Are there any out there who applied for a spousal visa from the U.S, paid the priority service fee, but made the same mistake as we have in sending to NY who can tell me how long theirs took?

We'd initially hoped the visa would be returned to us in time for the 30th May when I return to the UK, but it is looking increasingly unlikely that this will be the case.

I'm pretty livid with the UKBA right now and its extremely ambiguous use of the word "settlement", especially as this has obviously been a problem for at least nearly a year now!

Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2-3 weeks probably. They will send the parcel back and ask you to re-send to Sheffield. 
The word settlement proper means being able to live in UK permanently, like US green card (legal permanent residence), but the phrase 'settlement visa' is used for those joining their spouse/partner in UK with a view to eventual settlement. It now requires 5 years, with visa renewal at half-way stage.


----------



## tallon55 (May 15, 2014)

*where to send my visa application US UK Fiance visa*

Hello friends,

I am a US citizen applying to get married and stay in the UK for the 2 1/2 years.

I have completed the online app, in about 5 mins I am going to do the Biometrics and then I wanted to send it off today. I have also purchased the Priority settlement service 510$ and I have the same question.

I wrote the gov.uk through their email form and this is my respone.

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visa and Immigrations International Enquiry Service. The Visa fee included biometric therefore you will not need to pay for it. If you would like to apply for a settlement Visa, you need to send it to the Sheffield address as follows: International Operations and Visas 6 Millsands Vulcan House Sheffield S3 8NH United Kingdom If you apply online, you do not need to use VAF4A and an Appendix 2 form. We hope that this has answered your query, For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at UK Visas & Immigration website Kind Regards, Michie Mori UK Visa and Immigrations International Enquiry Service."

So I am sending my docs and a appendix 2 with the financial documents to Sheffield.

I hope it all works out and I hope this is of service to others


----------

